
What’s really wrong with node_modules and why this is your fault - ogurson
https://medium.com/@mmorszczyzna/whats-really-wrong-with-node-modules-and-why-this-is-your-fault-8ac9fa893823
======
tanatos
I agree with the idea that JS needs a proper standard library, something like
c++ stdlib which is ISO standardized.

It's almost 2018 dammit, JavaScript needs to get more serious!

